

ANTHYMN by String Theory Entertainment — teach music through MMORPG - buildwonder
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/37002837/anthymn

======
thezoid
So I'm a bit confused by the title. Is the game going to teach people how to
play musical instruments or is it going to teach musical theory?

Or, more likely, is it just a game that uses music as the power aspect for the
PCs? So in the end you are still just clicking mice and mashing keybindings.

~~~
buildwonder
From the description they provide, I think it's musical theory and
composition... represented through keyboard and mouse mashing...

I didn't see any information related to unique controllers/interfaces, which
would probably be pretty key to mention if that was the case.

------
ckdarby
DO NOT PLEDGE!

As a developer myself I'd highly recommend running away from this kickstarter
as the video doesn't show any models, no in game scenes, no UI designs and
basically I couldn't find anything started aside from the video & a quick map
graphic.

~~~
buildwonder
It definitely leaves a lot to the imagination, but that being said I'm still
backing it.

The story is interesting and seems pretty fleshed out, plus I imagine you
can't get much further than the previz stage on a project of this scope when
funding out-of-pocket.

Only signed up at the $20 level, but may increase for other rewards if they
provide more details in the updates.

------
acangiano
Kickstarter is supposedly limited to US/UK companies and individuals. Are they
solely Canadian or do they have a US presence as well?

~~~
buildwonder
I think all you need is someone involved to have a US address and bank account
to sign up for an amazon payments account.

------
arscan
Maybe I'm missing something, but how is "largest" defined here? Looks like
only $1,200 has been pledged so far.

~~~
shubb
£600'000, which is normally VC territory.

To my mind there is a reason for that - kickstarter allows people who really
want a thing to exist to pay the amount that thing is worth to them, and then
get it.

No computer game is worth $10'000 just to play. What is worth $10'000 dollars
is ownership of the IP, and a share of any profits.

Maybe this is against kickstarters rules, but I'm not sure it should be. I'd
happily invest my savings across a spread of carefully chosen crowd funded
companies, in the hope that one out of those hundred would make good the
losses on the rest.

Why is there not kickstarter style crowd funding platform for investment?

~~~
buildwonder
I remember seeing a lot of heated debate on this topic about a year ago...
part of the JOBS actin the US. I believe the SEC is currently drafting
regulations on this, but haven't heard much on what that will entail.

No sign of similar legislation in Canada that I know of.

~~~
shubb
That's interesting.

A crowd equity site doesn't exist in the UK, so I presume it is a regulatory
problem, but crowd loans to businesses sites do.

I wonder if a specialist 'loans to businesses' site could loan to businesses
that have not started yet, with interest proportional to profit, and a fixed
'interest only' term before repayment. Trading these loans would be a problem,
and they would not give control, but for a small holder they would function a
lot like shares. Sounds pretty viable.

I realize there are some incentives issues here, e.g. why would the board
increase profit rather than increase management pay and break even.
Conventionally this is because the shareholders would fire them, and because
they are more shareholders than employees. But I believe an appropriate
incentive system could be done via loans using contracts.

------
phaedryx
An MMORPG where everyone is playing a bard?

